
Australian ISPs Ordered to Block the Pirate Bay - L_226
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-15/federal-court-orders-pirate-bay-blocked-in-australia/8116912
======
flukus
The pirate bay isn't a great site, it's a fallback I only use because they
have absolutely everything.

Anyone know something as good as Kickass torrents was?

~~~
jazoom
I just use qBitorrent's search functionality. It's a life-changer. I don't
have to deal with the crap of any of those sites and I get to search all
trackers at once... for Linux ditros, of course.

